
Bible Lobbyist: We Can't Print Bibles in America Anymore - todsac
https://mattstoller.substack.com/
======
ColinWright
Previous discussion has been flagged:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21984703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21984703)

